# Today's Broadway Limited v. Bachmann Spectrum



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay all of you HO people, what do you think about modern Broadway Limited locomotives versus modern Bachmann Spectrum locomotives in terms of detail and quality?

I am looking at getting one of these On30 locomotives:

Broadway Limited: http://www.broadway-limited.com/522...bumblebeeschemebluelinesounddccreadyon30.aspx
Bachmann: http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=3067
Now, if I understand this right, the Bachmann comes with DCC out of the box (but no sound), but the BLI is just DCC ready and would need an additional decoder to get the DCC features... Right? How much would this decoder cost?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I am suprised nobody commented on this :dunno:

Anyways, I decided to go with the Bachmann 4-6-0 since it seemed like a little better quality and detail...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

I wish I could have offered some advice here ...

That Bachmann looks wonderful ... good luck with it!

TJ


----------



## bhpbilliton (May 9, 2010)

my BHP Iron Ore GE AC6000CW DC/DCC Brodway Limited model came in today (ho scale), i am satisfied with their product, it works well with a normal dc input, you can get the functions with a dc master control, or by using it on a dcc layout, but it all depends on what you want when it comes to the actual model of the train, i'm sure broadway and bachmann both make different trains, eg. you want a sd-40 and only broadway make them. so it's up to you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> I am suprised nobody commented on this :dunno:
> 
> Anyways, I decided to go with the Bachmann 4-6-0 since it seemed like a little better quality and detail...


Shaygetz could have helped you out.
But he hasn't been on a lot, something about moving I think.

I didn't know so I didn't say anything.

The only one I have in that gauge is the Freedom Train from Hawthorne Village that I posted in (?) I forgot which thread.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> I am suprised nobody commented on this :dunno:
> 
> Anyways, I decided to go with the Bachmann 4-6-0 since it seemed like a little better quality and detail...


Any comment I'd make could only be train ignorant! :laugh:

I do like the Bachmann's aesthetics much better even though the Broadway had an extra set of driving wheels. Have you started building an HOn3 layout yet? If you have, could you post some pics? I'd love to see what you come up with.

Greg


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

choo choo said:


> Any comment I'd make could only be train ignorant! :laugh:
> 
> I do like the Bachmann's aesthetics much better even though the Broadway had an extra set of driving wheels. Have you started building an HOn3 layout yet? If you have, could you post some pics? I'd love to see what you come up with.
> 
> Greg


Its On30, and I have no room for any train layout...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Didn't we discuss the subject at one time, of getting rid of a bed and sleeping under the train table.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::laugh::thumbsup::laugh:


----------

